# FS Fischer RC4 180 Beer League skis



## Sky (Jan 11, 2016)

Time to free these skis up to someone looking to step up in their night league....or to have a pair of speedy stix in the quiver.

These skis are 5 or 6 years old, but were treated with respect. Originally tuned by Ski Md. Well maintained by me subsequently.  I haven't used them for three years now due to health issues.  Although I did feel well enough to make three runs with them last year.

0.5 base bevel.  3.0 side bevel.  18 M radius.  Head bindings.

They will be edged and waxed (by me) at the time of sale.  Pictures below.
$250.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2016)

That's a great price!


----------



## Sky (Jan 13, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a great price!



I looked them over last night.  I'll get pics up by tomorrow.

Definitely HEAD bindings.  Race "FreeFlex". DIN ranges up to 14.

Edges appear to be in great shape.  Carved some fingernail just to check.

A hot scrape, base and race layer...roto brush finish...touch up with the diamond stones...ready to run.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2016)

i don't race. are these too much ski for just GS'ing around the hill on hard pack days?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i don't race. are these too much ski for just GS'ing around the hill on hard pack days?



It's a Beer League racer, so it would be perfect for hard pack days.


----------



## Sky (Jan 13, 2016)

Finally got the photos.  The debris on the left edge of pic#4 is fingernail scrapings.

No base damage, Great "structure" (thank you Ski Md).

Head Freeflex racing binding (DIN 14)


----------



## Sky (Jan 24, 2016)

Sold today.  Sad to see them go, but it was time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2016)

Sky said:


> Sold today.  Sad to see them go, but it was time.



Congrats ... but you should come out for some Beers on Thursday night for old times sake!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 25, 2016)

Those looked sweet. That's about what I need for these hard pack days.


----------



## Sky (Jan 26, 2016)

Wa-Loaf....I'd love to make it up some Thursday night.  Still having trouble staying up after 9PM.  :<

We shall see.


----------



## Sky (Jan 26, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Those looked sweet. That's about what I need for these hard pack days.



Aw yeah....they were amazing.  It was tough letting them go.  The buyer isn't a racer.  I wish I could have passed them on to someone who would have "cared" for them the way I did.  But I got over that a few hours later.


----------

